# Bachmann goes 1/29 finially



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Bachmanns new 1/29 Peter Witt street car - first step the replace Aristo??? JacK


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

forgot the link http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...s-Railway-k


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

second try
http://www.trainworldonline.com/cat...s-Railway-


----------

